# High Street Tunnel, Lincolnshire - Feb '13



## KM Punk (Apr 29, 2015)

The Original plans for High St. Tunnel(aka South Willingham Tunnel or Benniworth Tunnel) had its length at 255 yards with no refuges. The final design added 302 yards and 3 refuges, making the tunnel 557 yards long. Work started in late 1872 with the plans to open the tunnel the following year. However due to setbacks with the construction, the first train passed through the tunnel in September 1875. This was a goods train and passenger services didn’t commence until more than a year later when the full line was finished.
Landslips were common around South Willingham and in 1939, a major land slip blocked a section of the track near to the tunnel’s eastern portal. Disaster was avoided when a passer-by noticed and informed the local signal box.
The line was used to transport armaments during WW2, but one important bombing raid was cancelled due to the engine bringing the explosives was too big to fit through the tunnel. The engine was supposed to be replaced by a smaller one at Lincoln.
The final passenger service was in 1951 with goods continuing until 1st December 1958.

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





Cheers for Looking​


----------



## Newage (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks for posting them up, away skinful of thought Lincolnshire was flat, guess I was wrong.
Can't beet a bit of railway tunnel goodness.

Cheers newage


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 29, 2015)

shame we couldn't do the other one, but we did have a cracking day out.
Was that really over two years ago?


----------



## UrbanX (May 1, 2015)

Nice one! You done well to light that!


----------



## KM Punk (May 2, 2015)

Cheers for the positive feedback


----------

